# Saw this on Amazon $799 Pimp Your Ride!!!



## frankster41 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 5, 2017)

.. Uh ... no ... :-/


----------



## Jive Turkey (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey you have to admit it's kinda cool. I would take one. I just would not keep it in the same room as real bikes. $799 - Not so much.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 8, 2017)

Not my thing at all. I guess I am the older generation that can't stand low riders.


----------

